# Drumheads...



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400137777010&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT....okay the link doesn't work. The item number is 400137777010

How do these things install? This would be perfect for my Christmas train. Easy,...not easy. The car it goes on does not currently have a lighted interior.


----------

